# Lamb/Steak/Stuffed Butt 4 dinner!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Went to the Butcher Shoppe yesterday and paid their utility bill by buying tons of meat....Loaded my 45 Pelican full!!! Got 4 huge steaks, a couple lamb chops and a small cajun stuffed butt fer todays cook! I bought a 19.7 lb prime rib roast and put it into a Umai bag fer a 35 day sleep! Ole lady wanted to cook tonight so we had enough to feed 12 folks when we only had 5!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

The $$$$$$$ spent at the butcher shop is WELL worth it, that looks INSANE !!!!!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome looking spread Jason!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Tasty!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Fit for a king,Wow....


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Carnivore!!!!!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Guess the whole steak wouldn't fit on the plate. Need a couch to lay on just looking at that.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Guess the whole steak wouldn't fit on the plate. Need a couch to lay on just looking at that.


Yepper....had to get bits of it all. Lamb was the best of em all!:thumbsup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

How'd I miss this?

That $$$$ shot is !!!!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Jesus! that looks gooooood!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Amazing! I would be all over that plate!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------

